# My first tank, a simple 20 gallon.



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

*UPDATE (Tues. October 11.):*

contents
5 Zebra Danio
1 White Ryukin Goldfish
*1 Striped Raphael Catfish
2 German Blue Rams*
Amazon Sword x 1
Wisteria x 3

Hello guys and gals!

So I am new to this forum, a few days new that is.

So far I love it here, very friendly people, and lots to learn from all of you.

_Lets start with a quick heads up of where I started:_
4 weeks ago, got a free 20 gallon set up. (tank, lid, filter, heater)
Bought all the other basics. (substrate, mopane wood, some danios)
Started FISH in cycling with 6 danios. (I know, frowned upon, didnt know that 4 weeks ago)
About 5 days in, I bought 4 goldfish (2 different species) and added them to the tank. (Which I also found out later was extra bad.)
3 days AGO, my tank started crashing. Found this out from purchasing a little chinese algae eater, and he bit the dust within 16 hours.
I brought it back, and had my water tested, Nitrates were through the roof...
110ppm.....  
So I was told by the guy down at the LFS, that its the end, gotta hard reset.
Knowing some more stuff now, I left the store with some new carbon for my filter, a couple plants, and a small bottle of cycle.
Went home, did a 95% water change, rescaped the aquarium, put the danios back in, and its been cycling since.
Ive also removed the goldfish and gave them to a buddy.
And the buddy, from his main tank, gave me some crushed coral from the bottom of his tank, and a couple sea shells.

Now I will post 2 pics.

*Pic1. *The tank before the crash. some fake deco, and yellow tinted water from the mopane wood. The goldfish already removed.








_
*Pic2.* Tank after the cycle reset. took out the deco, planted my new plants.
The danios are happier now as well, before the reset, they would spend all their time at the top of the water. Now they swim everywhere, chase eachother, etc. They dont seem stressed at all._


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Any advice on where to go from here would be great.
I want to continue adding some more plants, and hopefully introduce a nice school of Cardinal Tetras, maybe 2 Blue gouramis.
What would it take to have some sort of mossy / grassy plant carpeting the bottom (lighting, co2)
(i know nothing about plants so far).


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Thats quite the change,nicely done! If you have questions regarding plants/ferts/Co2 have a look through the topics posted here on the forums.Theres quite a few talented 'plant ethusiasts' here willing to help you out with all you need.Two sites i use for plant info are Tropica Aquarium Plants - Home or PlantGeek.net - Your Aquatic Plant Resource. Both are worth a look,and theres plenty more out there!



Sanctum38 said:


> Any advice on where to go from here would be great.
> I want to continue adding some more plants, and hopefully introduce a nice school of Cardinal Tetras, maybe 2 Blue gouramis.
> What would it take to have some sort of mossy / grassy plant carpeting the bottom (lighting, co2)
> (i know nothing about plants so far).


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't know if the cardinals could handle the overdrive that the danios are always in, and I think a pair of blue gouramis may be a bit big for a 20. If you like anabantoids though, I'd try some dwarf gouramis + maybe some rasboras. I think the danios are a bit too greedy of an eater for gouramis, they don't seem to frenzy like danios tetras and some rasboras do for me. You could of course jump continents and try SA stuff (dwarf cichlids, tetras, cories, otos, etc).


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Luke78 said:


> Thats quite the change,nicely done! If you have questions regarding plants/ferts/Co2 have a look through the topics posted here on the forums.Theres quite a few talented 'plant ethusiasts' here willing to help you out with all you need.Two sites i use for plant info are Tropica Aquarium Plants - Home or PlantGeek.net - Your Aquatic Plant Resource. Both are worth a look,and theres plenty more out there!


Thanks for this heads up 
I love planted tanks, I cant wait to gain more experience and have some beautiful tanks.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Don't know if the cardinals could handle the overdrive that the danios are always in, and I think a pair of blue gouramis may be a bit big for a 20. If you like anabantoids though, I'd try some dwarf gouramis + maybe some rasboras. I think the danios are a bit too greedy of an eater for gouramis, they don't seem to frenzy like danios tetras and some rasboras do for me. You could of course jump continents and try SA stuff (dwarf cichlids, tetras, cories, otos, etc).


Oh, the danios will either be brought back to the LFS, or sent to a smaller tank.
And thats what I was thinking of, the DWARF gouramis, not the blue ones 

So how would that work out, maybe a school of 12 Cardinal Tetras, and 2 dwarfs?

_edit: Sorry for double posting, I havent been on a forum in a long time, I remember now that you can multi quote._


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't see much of a problem with that; the gouramis might get a bit aggressive should they build bubble nests, but cardinals should be fast enough that they can escape. Now you just need something for the bottom part of the tank 

Edit: 2 male dwarf gouramis in a 20g could present a problem if one proves to be significantly more dominant than the other. Maybe try 3-4 and have a lot of plants/driftwood for hiding and running away, and to define territory too.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Don't see much of a problem with that; the gouramis might get a bit aggressive should they build bubble nests, but cardinals should be fast enough that they can escape. Now you just need something for the bottom part of the tank
> 
> Edit: 2 male dwarf gouramis in a 20g could present a problem if one proves to be significantly more dominant than the other. Maybe try 3-4 and have a lot of plants/driftwood for hiding and running away, and to define territory too.


Sounds like a good plan!  I would love to add another curvy piece of driftwood. and of course I want a beautiful plantscape in there.

For the bottom, well I dont know of many fish yet, other than corys. for the bottom.

I know ill want 2-4 ghost shrimp running a little routine around the tank.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

So ive noticed something the last few days, that seems a bit alarming.

my *temp*. has been *81f/27c *pretty much since I got the tank started... and ive turned my heater off 4 days ago, because that seems kind of high. might it be the light bulb im using? it looks like a cheapo light bulb.

keep in mind i got this off someone for free.

-even with the heater off the temp stays the same.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

So the temp has gone down finally, 77f / 25c

and ive got a video here, trying to figure out a new fish I got. Not sure what it is.

20 Gallon - Not sure what this fish is - YouTube

Also gives a nice recent view of the tank.


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

The fish in the video is a goldfish, but it is listed in your first post and signature so I am unsure of what you are asking.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

SOO!
To my amazement (being new) my Amazon Swords are sprouting new leaves!
I have spotted 3 new leaves over the last 4 days, and they have been growing pretty fast! 
The Water sprites are also growing in volume, not as fast as the swords though.

I have moved 2 sprites to my new 5 gallon hex. tank that is now cycling.

ALSO - I purchased _java moss_ early in the day, a realllly BROWN bunch of it. About 99% brown. Scared me, but then the LFS supervisor said it will be fine, and already at this time, after spreading it in my tank, I can see tiny bits of green forming. 

My cycle on THIS tank is just about over, another couple days. Then I can go grab my 2 German Blue Rams I have on reserve. 

_EDIT: and of course, I will be moving the Danios to the 5 gal._


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glad to see your excitement. Your 20g looks really good ! Can't wait to see once it get filled up with new growth and more fish.

Pretty sure you will keep us posted on your 5g as well.


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Glad to see your excitement. Your 20g looks really good ! Can't wait to see once it get filled up with new growth and more fish.
> 
> Pretty sure you will keep us posted on your 5g as well.


Yes, I will be starting the 5gal journal next week, when I buy the substrate Im waiting for at the LFS.

Pictures next week of everything so far


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

so I did a water test today.
Nitrates - 0ppm
Nitrites - 0ppm
Ammonia - 1.5ppm

Looks like a couple days till I can finally add my German Rams.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You'll definitely want your ammonia and nitrite to be 0 before adding your GBR. Looking good for your first tank. Impatience is the number one killer of budding new aquarist. The key is to add slowly, don't overfeed, and keep up with a regular schedule of water changing. BTW, the Rams prefer water on the warmer side 78 - 84. Good luck with your 20 and the new 5 gallon project.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

*Added fish! Cycle has finished!*

So today I got word that my tank water is more than ready for more fish! 

I went down to the LFS and finally picked up the 2 *German Blue Rams* I had pre purchased.
While the employee was moving around the decorations, something flew out from under one of them: a *Striped Raphael Catfish!* I never saw these before, and instantly blurted outloud, "Whoa, I need that!"
I thought it was a cool pleco at first, but the guy told me what it was. 
So I asked if he would be fine in the tank I have as well, and said they were pretty easy to take care of. Gave me a bit of info about it as well.
He also said "Oh, I didn't think we had any more of these left. We sold the last one about 2 weeks ago. Well I thought it was the last one."

Hes such a nice looking fish as well. Im happy!

Bought some Shrimp/Krill pellets for him as well.

PICS WILL COME AS SOON AS HES OUT IN THE OPEN!  Same with the GBRS, they seem to just be chilling in my plant cover for now.


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

I'd return the pellets, and him too if you've already bought him. From what I've read/heard, they can get anywhere from 7-9 inches: WAY too big for a 20g.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Alot bigger then GBR for sure... :0


----------



## Sanctum38 (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah but how long will it take for him to grow to that length? Im getting a 50 gallon in a month.


----------

